# 190kg Squat x10 reps, No Belt, Wraps or Spotter :)



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Trying to build these up to 220kg/230kg for ten reps. They are a bugger at the end of a session.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Great work Chris


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

My legs are already aching from squats Saturday morning and watching this made my legs tense up!! :lol:

Good work, heavy stuff with big reps.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Amazing as always, strong fcuker well done mate!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

thank's very much lads, I've had a few decent Squat sessions this and last week. I have been following a routine almost like Smolov. Squat three times a week, light, medium and heavy, but the twist is I do this for one week then the following, I have one squat session very light and go as heavy as possible on Deadlifts, the week when I sqaut three times I don't Deadlift at all. If that makes sense, has been working for me. On the week of Squatting only, I still perform heavy snatch/clean pulls, but these are much lighter than Deads.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris your to strong mate, I'm waiting for the day you rip off your shirt to reveal a big "S" on your chest lol


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Ha ha, thank you my bro, no doubt I will do that, then trip right over my cape


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> thank's very much lads, I've had a few decent Squat sessions this and last week. I have been following a routine almost like Smolov. Squat three times a week, light, medium and heavy, but the twist is I do this for one week then the following, I have one squat session very light and go as heavy as possible on Deadlifts, the week when I sqaut three times I don't Deadlift at all. If that makes sense, has been working for me. On the week of Squatting only, I still perform heavy snatch/clean pulls, but these are much lighter than Deads.


I like the idea of that although I am unsure if I could quite do 3 squat sessions in a week at the moment,not felt right since before xmas but getting better so it's something I may try in the next month or two if I continue feeling ok. I do have to be careful with my lower back, if I use it too often it doesn't like it and throws it's toys out of the pram(think it's a slipped disk but never had it confirmed).

I am guessing that it's about 5 sets for the squats? Do you train 3 times a week when you do these or do you work other body parts on other days?

I really appreciate you sharing your training concepts.

Here is something where I kind've lost the plot for a few years.

After quite a few years of good squatting, I hurt my lower back and then my shoulders got tight, eventually when I got back squatting I struggled to hold the bar in the normal manner and so started to hold the plates instead and did this for a few years before realising that it was actually causing me to lean forwards/hunch forwards(like hunchback). I have now been forcing myself to hold the bar properly but keep my elbows kind've down but pulled forwards if that makes sense. The trouble is, this causes my shoulders to cramp a bit but it does force my chest up and good posture. Would you say this is a bad idea?

For the above reason, I tend to do front squats one week and back squats the next unless my lower back feels tight in which case I do front squats.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Awsome going mate


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

reps. great stuff, well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolute beast mate, love seeing your topics

You made it look easy. I can't even deadlift that for 1 :no:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Bit of persistence mate and I have no doubt you could Deadlift that and more 

Thank you very much lads,

I think three days a week would take a lot of commitment but you only have to look at how many successful squatter's Russia has, they have a massive drive and work ethic, they are just tough people in general. A number of factors would determine how good Squatting three times a week would be for your progress. I think anybody can build a fantastic Squat through once a week training, Ed Coan only Squatted once a week through his career. It might be worth some novice lifters, throwing in a few Squat sessions a week to become accustom to the technique.

Do you perform any mobility work for your shoulders? I try and stay as supple as possible, the whole focus of Powerlifting is to stay tight, so it's a bit conflicting. I have found stretching and trying to remain as supple as possible seem's to help my body perform more efficiently. I had very stiff shoulders for years, from Benching and Squatting heavy. This used to give me horrid tendonitis in the brachilis area of my arm, I stretch my shoulders daily, about 2-3 times a day, I also use bands for my hands to keep the tendonitis at bay. I would think about trying to get your shoulders more supple, it could have a knock on effect to the rest of your body allow you to lift that much better.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Aye mate goal is 300kg before I die


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> Bit of persistence mate and I have no doubt you could Deadlift that and more
> 
> Thank you very much lads,
> 
> ...


I used to stretch a lot because I did Muay Thai but after damaging my back, I find that trying to stretch my legs would cause a lot of lower back issues for me and therefore I stopped all stretching. Maybe I should start to stretch my shoulders, I do work on my shoulders such as rotator cuff exercises but probably not as often as I should.

Thanks again for taking the time. It is much appreciated.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

bloody hell, strong lift :thumb:

i struggle to fit in 2 leg sessions in a week, id love to try squeeze a third in if i could without it been detremental to other days


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Superb as always. Never fail to impress me with your videos


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you very much, I'm glad you like them. Big compliment to me


----------



## finest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

brilliant technique! i just hit 110kg last friday, no spotter, no belt, **** to the floor style.


----------

